# Jaguar Cichlid



## Aquamojo (Aug 29, 2008)

This is a photo of a cichlid fish (Parachromis Managuensis)from Honduras. 

Flash units - 3 Nikon SB-800's
Camera - Nikon D3
Nikkor 105mm VR lens
1/160 @ f25  ISO 200

Comments/Questions welcomed


----------



## philterristattoo (Jun 20, 2013)

hi there my name is phil and i have been searching for a photo like yours for some time now.
i would like to know if it would be alright with you if your photo could be used as a reference for a tattoo design?
I have a jag myself but i do not have a good quality camera and your photo is the best reference i have seen to match what mine looks like.
i saw the copyright stamp on your pic so i wanted to ask your permission.

thank you for your time I hope to hear from you soon

Phil T


----------



## Whiskeyjack (Jun 20, 2013)

This thread is five years old and the OP hasn't posted in many years. I don't think you'll get an answer


----------



## Buckster (Jun 20, 2013)

Try contacting him through his web site: Aqua Mojo | Cichlid Resources


----------

